# IPCONFIG /ALL reveals Media State = Media Disconnected for many users



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 21, 2009)

I've been researching this for sometime now and still cannot find any information as to what media disconnected is suppose to mean.  Some get this with Vista others get it with Windows 7.  Some are not able to establish a internet connection while others have no problem.  I find it odd that there is no official information regarding this and what it's suppose to mean.  If you read this post take a moment and type CMD in the search box.  At the dos prompt type ipconfig /all and see if Media State = Media Disconnected is found.  Also, what other information can be found about this?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 21, 2009)

<<specs


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah, that's what many seem to be getting sneekypeet.  Do you have a router/modem that has both wired and wireless capability? And it's not clear as to why.  Thanks to Namslas90 PM it appears to be related to Media Sensing.  If I understood it correct you can disable this feature but will still get the media disconnected message.  Some who are actually having internet problems think that this is part of the reason but, it may not be the reason at all.  I read one post where a person was able to remove media disconnected by disabling his lan connection from his router as he was using wireless (a setting found within his router to disable lan).  I've never seen such an option for a router so I can't confirm this. But what about wireless connections on a router?  I wonder if that can be disabled using a router's settings?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 21, 2009)

Linksys wrt160n router. Never had an issue getting to the webz though. Let me run my lappy and see what it shows. Shows disconnected media there as well.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 21, 2009)

i have one connected and 2 disconnected. i use a router. but i bealive what its telling you is this..

for example i use wireless. but i have 2 eathernet ports.

now none of my ethernet ports are connected. i only use wireless. so i bealive its just showing your connections. and which ones arent being used. so

my wireless=connected

prompt gives me all kinda of info.

my ethernet ports=nothing plugged in.

so the prompt shows two other connections=media isconnected

my 2c


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't see how this is hard to figure out.  If the cable isn't plugged in, or you aren't connected to a wireless network, it will say media disconnected.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 21, 2009)

both my lappy (wireless) and the desktop (wired) show disconnected on mine though.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 21, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> both my lappy (wireless) and the desktop (wired) show disconnected on mine though.



Your using both, ok.  Just wondering because if one was able to disable either via the router I was wondering if it would still show up as media disconnected.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 21, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> both my lappy (wireless) and the desktop (wired) show disconnected on mine though.



Maximize the cmd window and scroll up and view the entire output from ipconfig and not just the last connection. 

I'll use my main rig as an example:

If I just open the cmd prompt, and run ipconfig /all I get:






Looks like it says media disconnected.

But if I maximize the cmd prompt and scroll up to view the entire output it becomes more clear:


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 21, 2009)

you are right, ,there are 4 connections showing, but all 4 state they are media disconnected still.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 21, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> you are right, ,there are 4 connections showing, but all 4 state they are media disconnected still.



second one from the top* on newteckies SS is not disconnected


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 21, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> <<specs
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091121/cmd.jpg



Ok, I think I got some of this figured out.

Tunnel adapter "your ISP info" appears to relate to IPv4

Tunnel adapter local area connection appears to releate to IPV6.  If you have IP Helper enabled via services media state will not show up.  If you have IP Helper service stopped then local area connection will show media state = media disconnected.  
However, I am still trying to figure out why Tunnel adapter "ISP info"  is still showing media state = media disconnected.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 21, 2009)

The tunnel adaptors have something to do with the IPv6 additions in Vista and Win7.  I believe they will always say disconnected unless your network support IPv6.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 21, 2009)

But isn't that dependent on the modem/router and website must also support it?


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 21, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> But isn't that dependent on the modem/router and website must also support it?



It depends on the network you are connected to.  AFAIK, every device on the network must support IPv6.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 21, 2009)

It appears to me that even if you are getting media disconnected if you have internet access it maybe normal to read this.  Why media state = media disconnected and what it means regarding your PC is still not clear at this time.  But I can only wonder if has something to do with the second LAN connection on your motherboard which is typically not used?


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 21, 2009)

It is perfectly clear.

Look at my screen shot.  The "Ethernet adaptor Local Area Connedtion" doesn't say media disconnected.

That is because there is a cable connected to that connection.  That is where my internet and network is coming from.  Because that connection doesn't say media disconnected, I have network access and internet access.  If I unplug the network cable from my machine, and run it again, it changes to media disconnected.

When you add the /all switch to ipconfig, it shows you every network connection.

The isatap and tunnelling connections that it lists are NOT releated to your ISP.  They are actually virtual connections created to handle sending IPv6 packets over a private IPv4 network.  It only really applies to very specific conditions, and for the most part will always say media disconnected.  You should ignore these, as they have nothing to do with if you are actually connected to a network or the Internet.


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 21, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> But I can only wonder if has something to do with the second LAN connection on your motherboard which is typically not used?




The media disconnected on my ipconfig/all refers to my second LAN port.

1 is a Marvell Yukon controller and the other is a NVIDIA nForce controller, and also both show in Network Connections with the nvidia controller saying cable unplugged.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes, I've got several.  I'll post a screenshot.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 21, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> The media disconnected on my ipconfig/all refers to my second LAN port.
> 
> 1 is a Marvell Yukon controller and the other is a NVIDIA nForce controller, and also both show in Network Connections with the nvidia controller saying cable unplugged.



This is what I wanted to know, thanks for the information and so far appears to explain why it's reading media disconnected. Thanks!


----------



## Steevo (Nov 21, 2009)

Ipv6


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 21, 2009)

Steevo said:


> Ipv6



Yes the Tunnel adapter connections will relate to Ipv6, I was just talking about my other two showing connections, you can get more info on them here -

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/network/cc987595.aspx

No need to worry about them really.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 21, 2009)

This is my P5N-E, with only one LAN connection:


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 21, 2009)

Is there anyone with a motherboard that only allows for a single lan connection (IE: you can only connect 1 cat cable to your motherboard) that can check to see what ipconfig /all shows?  Does it show media state = media disconnected?


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 21, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Is there anyone with a motherboard that only allows for a single lan connection (IE: you can only connect 1 cat cable to your motherboard) that can check to see what ipconfig /all shows?  Does it show media state = media disconnected?



Look at the post directly above...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 21, 2009)

I am looking for other responses...


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 21, 2009)

Just checked one of my networked boards, cant remember which board it is, but it only has one physical LAN port.
It only shows media disconnected for the Ipv6 related Tunnel Adapters but shows the physical port as connected.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 21, 2009)

Great thanks for checking and it clears up the situation for me.  Thanks!


----------

